# How do I get rid of tar stain on concrete?



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi all,
The roads in my community are being resurfaced with tar/asphalt (idk the difference).
Well, being the idiot I am, I drove over the newly resurfaced part and as soon as I drove up my driveway, there were tire track marks leading up to my house.

Can someone please help me on how I can remove these marks?

Thanks!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

A decent quality pressure washer (preferably gas) will get rid of most of it. Especially if you don't leave it too long. Chances are any that's left behind will wear off over time by itself. You can also try a citrus based concrete cleaner before pressure washing.


----------

